# luteal phase



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

I just counted 18 days between ovulation and AF. Is this an infertily long phase? I generally have long overall cycles and them they went regular for three months, but have gone long again. This is my first time monitoring the luteal phase length.

thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You can get the odd long cycle and that is normal!!

Ruth


----------

